# iPad et IPhoto



## olivas (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour j ai jailbreake  mon iPad et je ne retrouve pas les modifications iPhoto de mes photos. Pourtant j'avais sauvegarde mes données avant le jailbreak. Dans quel fichier la sauvegarde est-elle faite? Comment pourrais je les retrouver. Merci


----------

